# 5 brothers in NY Nassau county Suffolk,Queens



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

hello everyone,i am new to the site and excited to be here 
!.. is anyone doing preservation and field services for 5 brothers in NY in any of these areas Nassau Suffolk Queens Brooklyn Bronx?.. ive worked with 5bros one year ago and covered all of them counties with a guy i hooked up with and i did all his bidding and i must say they paid us very well..long story short he screwed me i opened my own company signed up with 5 bros.. signed agreement to do preservation in Nassau and Suffolk and did their 30 cheap ass inspections for 6 dollars and change! and one convey! then they tell me they have no needs whats so ever for preservation work in these counties after i have done all these inspections for them, worked for them prior.. they are now as of july 1 taking of 25% instead of the old 20%... can anyone tell me if they are doing work here please i need to know whats going on my entire compnay and future depend on it...btw to all ASONS Construction Sucks i have thri recent price sheet ill post ..they work with BLm witch is a even bigger joke and even more of a ripp of i also have their contract ..and a bunch other to share thank you all very much!


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

I guess nobody works with 5 brothers in lower ny?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

why would you even do $6 inspection? they are always looking for inspectors more than preservation contractor. is going to be hard to get them switch you over now.
I have been with them since 2007 and they a far different company today.


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

Well because in their contract it states that we have to complete 30 inspections and one conveyance order ..in order to start preservation...6.90 was the lowes one the rushes were 12 n change...do you work for this company doing work in any of the counties I mentioned?? I can show u the new agreement ..I've been with 5brothers under another company like I mentioned and I have gotten 98% bids approved ...and we'll over the allowable


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

Like I said if anyone is doing field services and preservation in these counties. Please let me know..Very very much appreciated


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Preservationman said:


> Well because in their contract it states that we have to complete 30 inspections and one conveyance order ..in order to start preservation...


Wow. Classic pay to play.

Hey, the local gas station is offering a deal on gas. Buy the first 30 gallons at $15 a gallon and after that you can have all you want for regular price!!! :vs_worry:

Better yet, I've got a lot of grass cuts for someone who wants them. Do the first 30 for $6 and after that you'll get paid 25 per lawn. Anyone??


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Preservationman said:


> I guess nobody works with 5 brothers in lower ny?


Dude, you need to settle for a bit, have some coffee, and let everyone get to your posts. You posted late last night, then again early this morning. I seriously doubt that anyone working hard would have the time to read this all in that timeframe.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

O better go and find another job. When you say your entire company, what do you mean? 
Company isn't a company with 6 inspections in portfolio, sorry


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

G 3 said:


> Dude, you need to settle for a bit, have some coffee, and let everyone get to your posts. You posted late last night, then again early this morning. I seriously doubt that anyone working hard would have the time to read this all in that timeframe.


 yes i totally understand sorry dude


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

newreo said:


> O better go and find another job. When you say your entire company, what do you mean?
> Company isn't a company with 6 inspections in portfolio, sorry


 not really bro i work with about 8 brokers those are the first ones we got with then decided to sign up with this company after already doing work for them in the counties i mentioned last year..im just simple asking if anyone is woking with them in these counties i have never posted a Portfolio.. i didn't mean my entire biz i was a little extreme thats all..lol


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

If you're already working with 8 brokers direct, why in the WORLD would you sign up to work for 5 Brothers? Find more brokers! I mean- all they did was get you to do a s***load of cheap inspections to clear their desk off with an empty promise of work that would never actually come. They're laughing their a$$es off at all of the people they are getting to take these inspections by dangling that rotten carrot. Unreal.


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

JoeInPI said:


> If you're already working with 8 brokers direct, why in the WORLD would you sign up to work for 5 Brothers? Find more brokers! I mean- all they did was get you to do a s***load of cheap inspections to clear their desk off with an empty promise of work that would never actually come. They're laughing their a$$es off at all of the people they are getting to take these inspections by dangling that rotten carrot. Unreal.


 i worked for them less then a year ago and made alot of money off of them . all my bids were well over the allowable and still got approved! never one kick back on my work.. thats why i wanted to sign up with them under my own company. they treated me very well. i still have records to prove my approved bids. i cleaned out gutters and repair them in the middle of jan in like 20 degree temps broke out ice from the gutters to remove the debris then re-pitched and re-spiked the entire gutter system aprox 120lf for $685.00.. ive sold them chimney products for no less then 3grand each, got every bid back to install and payed on time.. this is the reason im looking to get back with them and i have another team i started and need some more work for them aswell


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

Preservationman said:


> i worked for them less then a year ago and made alot of money off of them . all my bids were well over the allowable and still got approved! never one kick back on my work.. thats why i wanted to sign up with them under my own company. they treated me very well. i still have records to prove my approved bids. i cleaned out gutters and repair them in the middle of jan in like 20 degree temps broke out ice from the gutters to remove the debris then re-pitched and re-spiked the entire gutter system aprox 120lf for $685.00.. ive sold them chimney products for no less then 3grand each, got every bid back to install and payed on time.. this is the reason im looking to get back with them and i have another team i started and need some more work for them aswell


The world is changing, different game, still all the same bull crap. Allowables and brokers? In all my time I have never heard a allowable from a broker. They call I show up, I do job I give them invoice and they pay me. Occasionally I bid against other people not to often. 

Preservation man I honestly think that you should re think your game plan. When you end on inspections I believe that the Fat lady is on deck.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

BY the Way 5 brother from 2009 until 2013 loved them and all the grief they gave me. 

Preservation man the gold rush is over, we have to wait it out


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

MKM Landscaping said:


> BY the Way 5 brother from 2009 until 2013 loved them and all the grief they gave me.
> 
> Preservation man the gold rush is over, we have to wait it out


Yes you are right! Thanks brotha!


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Preservationman said:
> 
> 
> > i worked for them less then a year ago and made alot of money off of them . all my bids were well over the allowable and still got approved! never one kick back on my work.. thats why i wanted to sign up with them under my own company. they treated me very well. i still have records to prove my approved bids. i cleaned out gutters and repair them in the middle of jan in like 20 degree temps broke out ice from the gutters to remove the debris then re-pitched and re-spiked the entire gutter system aprox 120lf for $685.00.. ive sold them chimney products for no less then 3grand each, got every bid back to install and payed on time.. this is the reason im looking to get back with them and i have another team i started and need some more work for them aswell
> ...


I don't use allowables on brokers they all get bids of what I wanna charge.. I ment over allowable with the company I mentioned that's who I bid to not brokers lol..but you are right eveything is changing.. me and my wife been in this for years now and construction and she was in mortgages before everything went to ****.. all sub prime loans ..FISBOS .preatory mortgages have all been popin up for awhile now.. thanks for your input i appreciate it


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

1i would never wait it out. Diversify, do whatever and find something else to move your business towards that isn't preservation. If you're waiting for anything, you're dying. Get licensed and do home inspections. Get a mold abatement license. Work for realtors that are not working with an "allowable" and get great work. Waiting for anything in any industry is suicide in business.


----------

